# What should I do?



## chrisch68 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have been trying to take care of a cat that is homeless and has been living somewhere behind my place of work. I have been feeding him and loving on him but he needs a safe and loving home to call his own and I have had no luck finding him one. He is not much more than a kitten and is the sweetest little cat I have ever seen. He wants to be petted and loved on so much and it is breaking my heart not to be able to do something much more for him. 
If I could take him home with me I would and it is killing me not to do so, but unfortunately I am not presently in a situation where I am able to at the moment. I want with all my heart to take him in myself, I do, but I am not living in my own place right now. If I had a place for him he would already be there. 
There are no shelters or places of refuge for him in the area I live and it is a crying shame there is not one. Had I won the lottery the first thing I would have done would have been to establish a refuge, for cats and dogs and any other animals, here in the town where I live. Needless to say I had no luck with the lottery. It is just awful there isn't one given the number of homeless, stray, neglected and abused animals I know are all around the area. It breaks my heart.
Anyway, I worry about this little cat 24 hours a day. I want desperately for him to be safe and happy but I don't know what to do. We have a small farm just outside of town with and old house, old shelter, woods and pond around it. Would it be better for me to take him there and continue to feed him and care for him? I am afraid something will happen to him what with him being in the middle of town with roads and cars all around him. I know there are risks with him being out in the country but at least he will be further away from all the traffic and danger that comes from being in the city.
I just don't know what to do. I want to help him out the best I can and give him the best chance for a good or at least better life. Sorry this went on so long but.......Anyway thanks for your time.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

When you relocate a cat it isn't as simple as plopping them down and expecting them to stay in one place. They often try and find their "home" again, and relocation can have a pretty low success rate. The cat would need to be confined at this new location in an area it can call its own, with food, for a few weeks in order to think of the new place as its home, and even then some cats try and find their old home... Safe Relocation of Feral Cats

Is the cat really tame around all people? If it is, you could put an ad on Craigslist or something. Is there any chance you could talk to the people you are living with to allow this cat in one room of their house (your bedroom)? How temporarily is the situation with them?

I'd probably setup a little shelter outdoors for him and feed him, if bringing him inside or adopting him out isn't an option.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I have tens of strays in this same situation. I try to remind myself that neutering, an hour of loving attention a day, vet care in serious cases, and nutritious, super-yummy food (varied raw meats and good-quality dry) is more than many, many house cats get. That said, our winters are short, quite dry and mild, and we don't have dangerous predators here. And because they're always well-fed, they don't roam, so they don't cross the street much.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Maybe I just want to convince myself so I suffer less, but I think we can give a cat a much, much better life even if we can't give them a home. Who knows, you could find yourself in your own place within a few years, and finally adopting this cat. I adopted my now house-cats from the street, from my feeding station, 1 and 2 years after first meeting them.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Personally, I'd take the cat and work on the re-location problems!


----------



## chrisch68 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for your advice and encouragement. Carmel, I appreciate the link you gave me. I figured relocating was a long shot and probably not the best idea, I just wanted him to be safe and happy. Reading how cats, like the one I am talking about, can live safely and contentedly in their present homes makes me feel much better. He is not alone out there, he has a little sister although I do not see her as much. There are others also. I am afraid the sister is pregnant and she is not much more than a kitten herself. Had I known beforehand she was out there I would have taken her to get fixed. Thanks for the info.

Straysmommy, thank you for your understanding. Sometimes I feel so overwhelmed. I just want to help each and every cat and kitten I see, there are just so many and it truly makes me sad not to be able to care for them all. I feed my new little buddy and spend at least some time petting and playing with him every day. I leave food out for the others also. I just wish I could do more for them all. Thank you again.

If only everyone would take the time to care for and help out our little homeless feline friends the world would be a better place.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't expect them to help, just their not trying to do harm and prevent me from doing the work I do would be enough for me.


----------

